# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Kodet e Forumit

## drini_në_TR

*Çfarë janë kodet e forumit?*

Kodet e forumit janë kode të cilat mund t'i përdorni që teksi juaj të paraqitet në një mynyrë të veçant, përkundër asaj të zakontë dhe të thjeshtë. Nëse i njeh kodet e forumit, mund t'i përdorësh drekte në shkrimin tënd, por forumi të ndihmon në dy mynyra: _a) E Shpejtë që është edhe më e thjeshtë; b) E Avancuar duke shtypur butonin 'Përgjigjiu' si tek figura më poshtë:_

----------


## drini_në_TR

Kodet janë të ndryshme, dhe secli prej tyre ka funksionin e vetë. Kodet që përmban _forumishqiptar.com_ janë:

*Kodi për Tekstet*

[ B]*e theksuar*[/B ]
[ I]_e pjerrët_[/I ]
[ U]e nënvizuar[/U ]

ose mund të shtypni mbi butonat *B, I, U*, që gjënden sipër dritares ku po shkruan postimin.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Kodi për Përqëndrimin e Tekstit*

Mund ta anojmë tekstin tonë, *Majtas, Djathtas*, ose në *Qëndër.*


*[ left]*teksti anon majtas*[/left ]*

*[ right]*teksti anon djathtas*[/right ]*

*[ center]*teksti përqëndrohen në qëndër*[/center ]*
ose mund të përdorni përkatësisht butonat e mynyrës së Avancuar:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Kodet për *Fillim-Paragrafin* dhe *Numërin*

Rreth Fillim-Paragrafit:

Ky është rreshti i parë 
*[ INDENT]* Ky është rreshti i dytë*[/INDENT ]*Ky është rreshti i tretë

Rreth Numurimit: Ka tre lloje numurimesh; me shkronja a), b), c) etj; numra 1), 2), 3) etj; ose veç me Pika.

*[ list=a]*
*[ *]*kjo që*[ *]*shikon tani*[ *]*është me shkronja
*[/list ]*

---------------

*[ list=1]*
*[ *]*kjo që*[ *]*shikon tani*[ *]*është me numra
*[/list ]*

---------------

*[ list]*
*[ *]*kjo që*[ *]*shikon tani*[ *]*është me pika
*[/list ]*

---------------

Kur shtyp _'list'_ nëse e bën manualisht, rreshti që nxëjnë në fill dhe fund [ list] dhe[/list ] paraqiten si rreshta bosh, për këtë arsye nuk ka nevoj të shtosh më shumë rreshta bosh nëse nuk të nevojiten. 

Mund të përdorësh për *Fillim-Paragrafin* dhe *Numërimin* dy butonat e mynyrës së Avancuar. Ndiq udhëzimet në dritaren që të shfaqet dhe me pak intuitë s'do hasësh ndonjë problem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Kodet e *Pamjes*, *Lidhjes*, dhe *ePostës:*

-------

*Pamjet* që ndodhen në ndonjë server në internet mund të sillen në postin tuaj duke marrë lidhjen e tyre dhe duke përdorur kodin e Pamjes si mëposht:

*[ IMG]**[/IMG ]*

-------

*Lidhjet* e ndryshme në forum, Albasoul, ose në internet mund të sillen në postin tuaj duke përdorur Kodin e Lidhjes si mëposht:

*[ URL=http://www.albasoul.com]*Albasoul*[/URL ]* 

-------

*ePosta* juaj, ose e dikujt tjetri mund të futet në postin tuaj duke përdorur Kodin e ePostës si mëposht:

*[ EMAIL=emri@mbiemri.com]*këtu mund të vini një emër ose të shtypni një mesazh*[/EMAIL ]*

-------

Për të treja këto Kode këshillohet përdorimi i tre butonave tek mynyra e Avancuar pasi është shumë më e thjeshtë me to  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Kodi i *Shkrimit të Lirë*, dhe i *PHP*.

Kodi i Shkrimit të Lirë shërben kur do të shkruar lirshëm, me të gjitha hapsirat vertikale dhe horizontale që dëshiron në të shkruar. Psh, kur shkruan thjeshtë, nëse bën më shumë se dy vënde bosh (..) forumi të nxjerrë vetëm një. Ndërsa me kodin e Shkrimit të Lirë mund të shkroni si të doni. Për ilustrim po postoj këtë poezi:

*[ CODE]*

```
Nga Ali Podrimja

Unë do të kisha atdhe

         Të kanë rrejtur
               se je më i bukuri 
                     ndër trimat me trimi
                             më i vjetri ndër të moçmit

Tjetër kush do të ishe

                             Të kanë rrejtur
                      se nënë ke ulkonjën
                krahët e orakullit
         se pi ujë në gurra të Drinit

                  Tjetër kush do të ishe
            
                             Të kanë rrejtur
                      se je Zoti i Dheut
                se je Zjarr i Fshehur
         se mbi Pashtrik hapet qielli
    e pikë terri në pjatë të Djallit

Tjetër kush do të ishe

    Dhe unë do të kisha Atdhe.
```

*[/CODE ]*

Poetët e forumit do të jenë më të gëzuarit që forumi mundëson këtë kod *[ CODE]* poezi *[/CODE ]*  :buzeqeshje: 

-------

Kodi i *PHP* ka të bëj me gjuhë programimi, dhe shërben për programues dhe informaticien që e njohin dhe merren me PHP-në. Me siguri që e dinë sesi ta përdorin kodin PHP  :buzeqeshje: 

Për të përdorur kodin e *Shkrimit të Lirë* është më e thjeshtë të përdorni butonin në mynyrën e Avancuar, shtype një herë para se të fillosh shkrimin brënda kodit, shkruaj teksin, dhe shtype për herë të dytë _(mbylle)_ shkrimin tënd brënda kodit.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Kodi i *Citimit* është një kod shumë i vlefshëm dhe ndihmues kur në shkrimin tënd dëshiron ta veçosh e ta vësh në pah një shkrim të cituar nga ti. Kodi i Citimit mund të përdoret në dy mynyra: _1)Duke cituar vetëm shkrimin; 2) Duke Cituar Autorin e shkrimit dhe Shkrimin e tij/saj._

Për të Cituar shkrimin mjafton të bësh këtë kod:

*[ QUOTE]*


> Ky është një shkrim i thjeshtë që po citoj.


*[/QUOTE ]*

Kur Citon dikë tjetër në forum, mund të përdorësh butonin  tek postimi ku e ke gjetur shkrimin e tij/saj, por mund të citosh edhe burime të tjera duke shkruar këtë kod

*[ QUOTE=Drini]*


> Ky është një shkrim i thjeshtë që po citoj.


*[/QUOTE ]*

Nëse nuk e citon direkte shkrimin e një anëtari nga butoni  në postimin e tij/saj, është më e thjeshtë të përdorësh butonin e citimit që punon në të njëjtën mynyrë si butoni i Shkrimit të Lirë:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Kodi për *Stilet* kontrollon llojin e shkronjës që mund të përdorësh. Forumi të mundëson 21 lloje shkronjash gjithësej me të cilat mund të shkruash. Mund ta përdorësh Stilin kështu: 

*[ font=courier new]*shkrimi në këtë lloj gërme*[/font ]*

-------

Kodi për *Madhësinë* e tekstit: 

*[ size=3]Shkrim me madhësi 3[/size ]*

-------

Kodi për *Ngjyrën e Tekstit*:

*[ COLOR=RED]*ngjyrë e kuqe*[/COLOR]*

-------

*Këshillohet* përdorimi i ngjyrës automatike të forumit, e cila është e zeza, pasi Forumi ka disa veshje me ngjyra të ndryshme dhe nëse dikush përdor të njëjtën ngjyrë veshjeje me shkrimin tuaj, atij do t'i shfaqet asgjë në ekran.

Këto janë tre tabelat ku mund të zgjidhni *Stilin, Madhësinë* dhe *Ngjyrën e Tekstit* tek mynyra e Avancuar:

----------


## drini_në_TR

*A ka ndonjë faqe ku janë përmbledhur të gjitha kodet bashkë?*

Po, është një faqe në forum ku mund të shikosh të gjitha kodet të përmbledhura, kodin në anë të majtë dhe shëmbullin e çdo kodi në krahë të djathtë, në një tabelë të gjatë me të gjitha kodet. Atë faqe mund ta hapësh nga kjo lidhje  këtu nëse dëshiron të shikosh më shumë shëmbuj të kodeve.

_Drini._

----------


## Eraldo Poliçi

I vetem si gjithmon dhe sot . Nje dhome me kater mure ,nje laps dhe nje leter, nje histori tragjike ,nje hero frikacak ,nje princeshe e harruar dhe nje rremuje ne nje hapesire  boshe .
Frymezohem nga aroma jote, te puth , te perqafoj, me fal buzeqeshje dhe une fluturoj.
Koha nuk premton gjithmone dashuri ,me duhet te iki ,te iki larg , nuk dua dhimbje ,nuk dua lot .Jetoje jeten ashtu si vjen e nesermja do te shkelqeje me ty ose pa ty .
Kaluan muaj, kaluan vite (kam dhimbje)... askush sdon tja dije .Shohin punen e tyre dhe me heshtje te injorojne ...
Perseri dimer. Kesaj here me larg se kurre .Nje dashuri e venitur .
Ku gabova ?
Mos valle nuk duhet te largohesha nga ti ,apo ti mos largoheshe nga une.
Apo mos valle jeten duhet ta kisha planifikuar dhe kurresesi mos ta jetoja ashtu sic vjen  spo kuptoj, largesia vret.
Jam vone ,shum vone O ZOT ,,KAM NEVOJE PER TY..heshtje , qetesi iluzionet shuhen dhe kthehem perseri ne realitet ,perseri I njejti ambjent, por vetem disa vargje me shume 
Nje hapesire boshe ,nje abstraksion ,nje rremuje dhe UNE arkitekti dhe inxhinieri me i rendomte  duhet te bej cdo gje te duket bukur .
Sa e lodhshme eshte jeta ,,,Pse gjerat e bukura duhet te jene gjithmon me para ?Ndonjehere me duket vetja si krijuesi i gjithckaje ,madje madje arrij deri ne arrogance por pastaj kur e perjetoj sdi asgje thjesht teori dhe aspak praktike
Kujtoj kohet qe kam kaluar . E shkuara ime seshte gje tjeter vecse nje histori e trrilluar, askush sdo ta besonte ose te gjithe do me thonin se genjej. Gjithsesi eshte thjeshte nje enderr e keqe dhe vete kam frike ta kujtoj.
Kujtoj ngritjen time ose perpjekjet e nje djaloshi per te mesuar ceshte jeta .Ishte bukur atehere, cdo gje qe mesoja me dukej sikur jam njeri i vecante ndryshe nga te tjeret ,ndonjehere dhe mendjemadh .
Arroganca vazhdonte deri ne momentin kur arrita te kuptoj ceshte jeta ,deri ne momentin, kur u zgjova nga endrra e perjetshme dhe atehere kuptova qe jam thjesht nje i shpetuar nga  injoranca arrogante . Duke menduar arrita te kuptoj qe nuk jam thjesht nje i shpetuar, por i privilegjuar sepse shoh shoqerine time te dikurshme qe jane akoma ne enderra dhe limiti kohor u ka kaluar per te bere ndryshimin. Me vjen keq per ta ...
Tani-me po perjetoj te tashmen , kam arritur shume dhe si nje i babezitur dua te arrij akoma me shume .
Por kam mesuar ligjet e natyres dhe rregullat e shtetit ,kam mesuar ceshte respekti kam mesuar se ceshte me i madhi kam mesuar shume, por nuk di asgje ,kam mesuar shume dhe do vazhdoj te mesoj sepse nuk di asgje per cdo gje .
Jeta eshte e bukur tashme sepse e di cila eshte detyra ime. Jam vone e di, por do mundohem te arrij turmen nuk jam shum larg ,tani me jam me i sigurt shoh drite ne horizont ,dielli po me buzeqesh. Nje jete e re  nje abstraksion me kuptim ,nje pikture, nje mozaik, nje pazell,nje labirint ,qe po u vjen fundi ...
Tani me eshte koha e nje te ardhme te sigurt  mos u ndiko nga jeta e perditshme populli im, por ul koken sepse arroganca, mendjemadhesia, fjelet e teperta ,zilia ,interesi vetjak , na kan bere te tille .... 
Nje popull i vogel ben gjera te vogla, por  nje njeri i vetem behet shkak i nje  revolucioni boteror .

----------

